
Show HN: A command line tool to check HTML pages for accessiblity issues - legostormtroopr
https://asciinema.org/a/104903
======
_cbdev
I'd really like to use this if it were just a simple command line tool as
advertised. As it is, I can't really figure out what part of the source
distribution to run.

The whimsical naming of files and tools IMO drives potential users away more
than it helps in engaging people. Mostly it just makes it hard to find out how
to use something.

The fact that zookeeper also is the name of another (completely unrelated)
software project does not really help, either.

Other than these points, thanks for caring about making the web accessible!
All too many websites completely disregard that aspect and ignore users for
which these things are deal breakers.

